
Who earned the first computer science PhD? - DanBC
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/159591-who-earned-first-computer-science-phd/fulltext
======
DanBC
There's some additional information in this article too:
[http://www.clarke.edu/media/files/Academics/Departments/Comp...](http://www.clarke.edu/media/files/Academics/Departments/Computer_Science/First%20PhD%20Additional%20Info.pdf)

